
Show HN: Boost – small coding tasks for Google Cloud Platform on demand - mlejva
https://getboost.dev/
======
mlejva
Hi folks, OP here, my friend and I are working on a drag-and-drop backend
builder[0].

To understand better what are frequent backend scenarios people want to build
we created Boost. It's a service for small cloud coding tasks on demand. You
simply fill the form on the website where you describe us what task you want
us to build, we'll contact you to ask a few more questions, and build it.

There are only two restrictions. (1) the task must be on Google Cloud
Platform, and (2) the task must not be a big feature (e.g.: full admin system)
but a smaller part of your project. If you aren't sure whether your task is
small enough, just send us the task anyway.

[0] [https://codelines.dev](https://codelines.dev)

